

Hypersonic plane: New York to LA in less than 12 minutes - rickdale
http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/08/11/hypersonic.aircraft/

======
jerrya
Since it seems the most likely use for this craft or its successors is not as
manned aircraft but as unmanned kinetic bomb, the headline "New York to LA in
less than 12 minutes" seems to tell a story of a different United States than
the one we have now.

------
modernerd
Flight overview and info here:
[http://www.darpa.mil/Our_Work/TTO/Programs/Falcon_HTV-2/Falc...](http://www.darpa.mil/Our_Work/TTO/Programs/Falcon_HTV-2/Falcon_HTV-2.aspx)

Slide with links to video (WMV format) here:
[http://www.darpa.mil/Flight%20Overview%20slide--
UPDATED%20as...](http://www.darpa.mil/Flight%20Overview%20slide--
UPDATED%20as%20of%2029%20Jul%2011.html)

DARPA press release here:
[http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2011/2011/08/09_HYP...](http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2011/2011/08/09_HYPERSONIC_AIRCRAFT_READY_FOR_LAUNCH.aspx)

DARPA twitter account: <https://twitter.com/#!/DARPA_News>

------
ColinWright
Different details in an alternative article submitted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873313>

------
smoyer
So your mandatory TSA rape before your flight might last longer than the
flight itself? On the bright side, the baby sitting next to you won't even
have time to start crying.

